# Ice Conditions Reports for April



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Please post your ice conditions here.
Thanks,
Grandpa D.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Ice Conditions Reports for March*

Slush has been reported to be a problem at the following Reservoirs:
Pineview
Hyrum
Deer Creek
Strawberry


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Ice Conditions Reports for March*

Ice if OFF Willard bay.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Ice Conditions Reports for March*

Pineview was about 5-6 inches of powder on top of 5-6 inches of slush on top of 110-12 inches of good ice, i don't know how long it will hold up lik that though.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: Ice Conditions Reports for March*

The marina area at Strawberry has about a foot of snow over about 2-3 inches of slush. There is about 18-20 inches of solid ice below. Sleds are having no problems here and walking anglers can get around slowly by following the sled trails. However, some trails will hold up a walker and others do not. When you are breaking through, the overweight out-of-shape angler like myself gets tired rather quickly.


----------



## Fish2relax (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Ice Conditions Reports for March*

I went to Rockport yesterday, March 2. Everything was still solid including the edges. There were a couple inches of old snow then about an inch of slush and around 15" of good ice. The snow was gettiing soft, but not slushy when we left about 11:30 am.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Ice Conditions Reports for March*

Had to check PV out...took a couple hours off from work...here goes got to PV at approx 2:30. On the drive home had heavy rain/snow mixture going through the canyon.

Temp at PV was 34*-36*. PV area got more snow as plows were out...roads were clear. Didn't notice any grey areas on the ice on the drive around the reservoir...Couple anglers in the Narrows

Headed to the Port Ramp...I drive a Dodge Durango 4WD...put the ole 2002 in 4WD low...it was dicey for my vehicle...following the previous 2-tracks drove to a little past the small parking lot and noticed a larger truck at the top of the Ramp area that appeared stuck...guys out with shovels...backed up to the mouth of the small parking lot and headed back out staying in the two track best I could...here's a pic glad I didn't get stuck. More vehicles higher profile with weight in the back end probably will be okay...for me by myself...just glad I got to the main road.

[attachment=1:3pwmxisc]Port Ramp.jpg[/attachment:3pwmxisc]

Headed to Stringtown Road...only two vehicles at the access area...put on the ole boots and off I went down the trail...walked out to a young couple that were slaying the Perch. They were probably 200' off the Stringtown access and fishing the flat area think'n 20' or less of water...pic of the ice/snow as I walked back...

[attachment=0:3pwmxisc]Stringtown Rd.jpg[/attachment:3pwmxisc]

Drove to Cemetery Point parking lot...didn't get out. But ice looks the same...indications of sleds from the past week also noted ATV tracks going on PV via the South side beach area.

So here goes...main ice is good to go 12-14", shore lines are fine, as the day wears on expect slush maybe 6-8"...no standing water...just slushy snow...pack the snow down and you'll be fine...sleds should also be fine...ATVs...hmmm jury is out...

We'll be headed out possibly for an afternoon/evening trip...good luck to all who hit the View this weekend...


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Ice Conditions Reports for March*

Thanks for the report. going in the morning . -|\O-


----------



## Receipt (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: Ice Conditions Reports for March*

Echo - At least 10 inches of ice, with about 2 inches of crusty snow cover, several snow machines and quads running about. Edges seemed to stay pretty solid for the day, except down closer to the dam. Didn't test the edges there, but could see a little water on top of the ice at the edges as I drove by.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Ice Conditions Reports for March*

East Canyon - Went out on Sat March 5th and we encountered very thin ice about 10 to 20 feet out from shore. Put the board down and made it out without issue. However on the way out around 9pm we found our board broken from a different group and we all had to wade in about knee deep worth of water. Luckily the marina is shallow. The 9 inch Albino trout made the whole trip worth it. I will add a pic of it as I learn the web site since this is my first post. No slush was encountered out there.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Ice Conditions Reports for March*

Welcome the the UWN, tye dye twins.
Thanks for the report.
Too bad about the walk back in.
I hate it when that happens.
I have drug a plank all over Rockport before, just to be sure that I have it to get back off.

By the way,
You are member 4000.
Thanks for joining.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Ice Conditions Reports for March*

Rockport - Went to Rockport on Friday March 4th and Sunday March 6th. Sucess on the east part of the lake seems to have slowed just a bit compared to the past couple weeks but my twin and I are still catching our limits of rainbow trout and a with few cutts out there as well. Haven't caught a yellow perch since the 2 in early Febuary.

Watch my twin almost pull out the biggest brown trout of his life but the fish got off the hook as he lifiting the it out of the hole. No slush was encountered and the shore ice is excellent. The south end near the river inlet seemed to be the only place with open water but its completely avoidable. Overall the ice is over 12 inches thick on the east side and atv's/snowmobiles seem to have no issues. Waxworms and jigs has been very succesfull along with some glow jigs tipped with Rainbow Powerbait. Dispite what others say (on other sites) I have had the fastest fishing around 3pm to 6pm.


----------



## angrychair (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: Ice Conditions Reports for March*

Scofeild has very thick ice and lots of snow starter fish were all we cought 10 to 13 inches
Cuttys,Rainbows


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Ice Conditions Reports for March*

Pineview Res. - Went today, March 8th to cemetery point (north side) from 1pm to 6pm. Seemed like I was all alone out there. Bites were fast, about every 10mins to 20mins but I only landed 9 yellow perch and lossed plenty more. Their sizes ranged from 5in. to 7 1/2inches. Seemed like yellow jigs with waxworms/crappie attractant and green ice flies with waxworms worked really well. The shore conditions were very slushy, in fact I am glad I brought my extra pair of shoes cause I wound up shin deep in water/slush for 25 yards. Not even the snow shoes kept my feet dry. After that the ice was very thick and the slush ws non-existent. There was only about 2 inches of new snow on top of the ice. Stayed on the same holes all day, awesome day out there!


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Ice Conditions Reports for March*

Any intel on Bear Lake? Is the ice still there?


----------



## climberike (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Ice Conditions Reports for March*

Bear Lake
3/6 ice on the south end 6" with 3" of solid clear ice slushy on top in some spots. ill bet it will be slushy this weekend but i hope not i will head up friday and saturday. i had two big fish on between 8 and 9 finaly got a 24" cut on the deck about 11 the fishing was slow but worth it for the chance to catch a bigin. nothing on spoons only on jigs tiped with a shinner, if you head up thursday pleas post a report


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Ice Conditions Reports for March*

Stawberry Res. and Rockport Res. - Went out today March 9th with my twin. We fished Srawberry Res. at the marina from 10:30am to 2:30pm. Bites were slow, about every hour to half hour. I managed to land one 17 inch Cutt! Once again yellow jigs with waxworms worked well. The ice was about 19 to 20 inches thick and the slush was okay in some areas but horrible in others, up to your shins in water. After that we decided to leave Strawberry to Rockport Res. (a place that we could actually keep the big fish). We arrived at 4pm and fished to 8pm. Bites were fast, about every 10 mins. Landed 7 fish total with one Rainbow at 16 inches, and 1 Cutt at 14 inches and all the rest above 10 inches. Yellow jigs with waxworms worked the best but once it got dark the glow jigs began to pull out some fish as well. Absoultely no slush was encountered and the ice was about 10 to 12 inches thick with an inch or so of snow on top.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: Ice Conditions Reports for March*

Fish lake 3-9

Ice is two ft. thick. The general area has lots of snow and there is a fair bit on the ice. The West side has only modest amounts of snow and little if any slush, but as you move towards the East side, the snow gets progressively deeper on the ice and slush does become a significant factor. Edges are fine. The roads up there are good to go.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

*Re: Ice Conditions Reports for March*



tye dye twins said:


> Stawberry Res. and Rockport Res. - Went out today March 10th with my twin. We fished Srawberry Res. at the marina from 10:30am to 2:30pm. Bites were slow, about every hour to half hour. I managed to land one 17 inch Cutt! Once again yellow jigs with waxworms worked well. The ice was about 19 to 20 inches thick and the slush was okay in some areas but horrible in others, up to your shins in water. After that we decided to leave Strawberry to Rockport Res. (a place that we could actually keep the big fish). We arrived at 4pm and fished to 8pm. Bites were fast, about every 10 mins. Landed 7 fish total with one Rainbow at 16 inches, and 1 Cutt at 14 inches and all the rest above 10 inches. Yellow jigs with waxworms worked the best but once it got dark the glow jigs began to pull out some fish as well. Absoultely no slush was encountered and the ice was about 10 to 12 inches thick with an inch or so of snow on top.


I am very very confused here. You did this on the 10th of March but it is the 10th of March right now and all of the times are after the current time of 13:07. Somebody help. :? :? :shock:


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Ice Conditions Reports for March*

My bad, I ment March 9th, 2010. I wrote it up last night after I gutted all the fish and by the time I was editing it was late (2:30am) and the date on the computer had changed. Glad to see people read it. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

*Re: Ice Conditions Reports for March*

No worries, I had a hard time reading it because of the time but now I understand. Good on you and the fish you caught. Do you have pics or can you provide pics in the future?


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Ice Conditions Reports for March*

Yes I do have pics, just need to learn how to post them on this site. It keeps saying the KiB size is too big. I use Picasa 3 and I usually don't have any issues like this on other sites. Anybody know what to do? Or how to re-size the pics? Thanks. Pics are coming soon!!!


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

*Re: Ice Conditions Reports for March*

I was guided to Flickr by GrandpaD and it works perfect. Give that a shot.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Ice Conditions Reports for March*

Hit PV today our last hard deck trip for this season...Fish'n was slow at the Port Ramp area only dink Crappie and Perch and we worked to get them.

Walked out from the Port Ramp shoreline is soft and slush out probably 15'-20'. If you don't have good waterproof boats you will get wet feet. Once out by the docks there is approx 6-8" of very slushy snow on top of about 12"-14" of ice. As the day warmed we busted through to the main ice layer post-holeing. Made walking interesting as you didn't know when you bust through.. *Do not take ATVs or Sleds*. PV is now pretty much a raging slush monster and the good ice will rot very quickly with night and day time warm temps.


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

*Scofield - Is there any slush?*

Anyone been to Scofield in the last day or so. Just wondering if there is a slush monster right now. Am I going to need the wadeers in the morning?


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

*Scofiled 3-12-2011*

Well here is the report from scofield. There is still plenty of ice near 18" or more. Then there is about 18 inches of snow, on top of the ice. Early in the morning it was crusty enought to walk on the surface but when we left at about 1 pm you would sink in about 6-8 inches. There was not really any slush that I could tell. I wish I would have had a steel tape measure to get a distance of top of snow to bottom of ice what ever the depth was my auger engine was almost to the snow surface before it broke into the water.

As for the fishing. It was pretty slow we managed to scratch a few to the surface about 18 total in 3 hours, but the kids had fun. My 5 year old is starting to get it he caught 4 all by him self including putting the meal worm on the jig, and letting the line down the hole. The baits that work today were white or chartruess green tubes tiped with a meal worm.

The weather was awsome, sat in the sun in just hoodies, no wind till be left. All in all it was a great day to wrap up my ice fishing season. Hope to get out next year more than I did this year.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Ice Conditions Reports for March*

Went to Echo Res. and Rockport Res. today March 16 with my twin. We we the only fishermen on both lakes.

Echo Res. - Edges are a little bit softer but there was no issues using a board to get across to the better ice (about 20 yards out). We were being more safe than sorry, it didn't seem like the board was totally necessary. Good luck launching an ATV or snowmobile. Also the ice was extremely slick! I used snowshoes for traction and still almost slipped. The ice was about 10.5 inches thick. Previous holes dug by others are barely freezing over. We lasted from 2pm to 4:30pm due to the 30+mph winds combined with rain. No bites out there. As we left it seemed the slick ice turned to about a half of an inch of slush which made traction easier. Decided to bail to Rockport. Did manage to see a crack from the highway upon leaving that streched from one end (east to west) to the other.

Rockport Res. - Edges are fine but the inlet has begun to open and the East side was open and very dangerous at the Pinery day use area all the way to the group sites near the campground (the one before twin coves). We opted for the west side of pinery area and it was the thinist ice I've seen all year, 5 1/2 inches total with 2 inches cloudy ice and 3 inches of clear ice. This stopped me from getting any closer to the inlet and may have been too shallow for good fishing. No bites from 5pm to 7pm. The slush on top of the ice was around 3 inches to 4 inches thick and the pouring rain made for 2+ inches of standing water on the surface. I am sure that the ice at twin coves campground to the dam is still thicker and perfectly fine compared to the south end at the inlet. Get out while it lasts!


----------



## jsfano (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Ice Conditions Reports for March*

Planning to hit Deer Creek this afternoon - anyone have the latest report on the ice conditions there? Fish report? Thanks!


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Hyrum*

Stopped by Hyrum today. The ice is thinning and has pulled away from the edges. I could see a few open spots out in the middle also. A few more warm days and that will be it.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Ice Conditions Reports for March*

was up by lost creek today, didnt have time to poke a hole but the ice was firm up to the edges of shore and looked/felt good as w rocketed across on the sleds. the inlet is melted out and the creeks are rising. wont be long before the ice is floating away from shore due to rising water and edge melt, but today it was fine. nary a fisherman could be found on the pond.


----------



## saltypro (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: Ice Conditions Reports for March*

I checked on Hyrum reservoir ice conditions Yesterday. The ice sheet was blocking the boat ramp. Ice off is coming but not yet.


----------



## saltypro (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: Ice Conditions Reports for March*

Hyrum Update Checked at 11:30 Today No ice sheet to speak of by Ramp just broken ice Looks like You can launch a boat. I went back around 1:00 trolled around for about two hours. No bites. Working out the bugs in the Boat. Noticed my Propeller shaft housing had a crack. Hope thats the only problem for this year. :x


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Ice Conditions Reports for March*

Strawberry - Went to Strawbery (main marinia) today April 3rd with a buddy of mine from 12pm to 6:30pm. At the start of the day I barely sank into the slush along the shore ice with snowshoes and my buddy went up to his knees (thusly soaking his shoes and socks) in slush without snowshoes. However by the end of the day about 5 inches of snow was on top of ice and the shore was as solid as a rock....absoulutley no sush around the shore. Seemed easier to drill with a hand auger in this area compared to the Chicken Creek area. Still plenty of ice (over 20 inches thick). We each lost a Cutt. at the hole and most of our bites were around 2pm.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Visited Lost Creek yesterday, no open water yet. I would guess another week or two. EC is open, some ice but you can fish from the shore about anywhere. I would guess all the ice would be gone in a couple days depending on weather


----------



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

Pineveiw is 100% ice free have fun!


----------

